# My turn to brag please!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I showed my 18 month old boy in UKC this weekend, and he achieved, for the second time, their "Total Dog" award. To get that, you have to win in conformation with competition, and qualify in a performance event (i.e., obedience or agility) at the same show. 
He got best male in conformation, and went on to get a first in Open A (his first time out in any Open event) with a 197-1/2. 
He also got 2 more legs in Open, to get his title finished this weekend. He needs one more conformation win with competition to finish his UKC Championship, too.
Anyone else out there show in UKC obedience? I show in both UKC/AKC, and I have to say I really enjoy the UKC shows. And I LOVE their philosophy that a dog shouldn't just be pretty, he should be able to perform, too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great accomplishment. You have every right to be shouting from the rooftop. He sure is one very handsome boy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Job. Congratulations! Brains and beauty!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Congratulations...What a beautiful golden!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations, he is a very handsome boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

But he sure is pretty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a great looking dog. Well worthy of the win this weekend. Welcome to the forum I think I was probably under the weather when you joined.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's so great to see the 'total package' in a dog -- beauty and brains both!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Goodlooking boy and sounds like he has the brains to match those goodlooks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, he does have brains and beauty, but the thing I was MOST proud of was the way every child at the show loved him, and he loved them right back. Isn't that what our goldens are really all about!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That's what is a golden about!.Pretty and able to work!.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!

I show UKC agility with my lab. I too show AKC & UKC agility. I don't do conformation classes as I spay my girls. Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great accomplishment! And he IS a very handsome boy and obviously has brains to match. Care to tell us his pedigree?


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

What a "Total Dog" he is, beautiful, brains and friendly, a Golden !! Congrats,, wait what is her name?? Anyhow great job both of you! WTG!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uh oh, it's a he, not a she! guess he looks a little more feminine than he should!!!!
Thanks for all the kind words, I'm really proud of him. 
His pedigree is mixed show/performance lines, but the looks come from Rhonda Hovan's line of dogs, the Faera goldens. She has really pretty dogs, and hopefully has eliminated the previous health issues in her line many years ago. His father's father, Faera's Starlight, was #1 golden sire in the country 2004 and 2005, producing just an amazing line of champions. His offspring are represented at Westminster every year, one of them went best of opposite sex this year.
His name is "Rosewood Little Giant", call name is "Tito", which is the Italian diminutive that means "little giant"!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great looking guy who can play with the smart dogs too! Good for you!


----------

